# Arrested: Failure to stop for police; question



## Guest (Jul 19, 2006)

I was arrested yesterday, and will appear in court tomorrow for speeding and failure to stop for police. 

Story: Headed home from work, decided I would go get some food. I drive a very fast car, and decided to step into it from a red light to see if it was ready for the track at lebanon valley (the next day) today. I frequent Lebanon Valley for test/tune nights. The road was completely clear, two lane. At the end of the straight away, there is a steep small hill, almost a large bump in the road, and a state trooper came over the top as I was slowing down. I was pretty sure he saw me, however I didnt know if he was going to pull me over. I have a radar detector, and it never went off (its very sensitive and always goes off for our state police) (He told me after he never clocked me and asked me what speed I was going, I said 60? (45mph zone) and thats what he estimated as well. Thats whats on the ticket) I cleared the top of the hill, and checked the rear view mirror, nothing behind me at that point. Continued on my around the corner, stopped at the red light, went right and parked in the first spot I came to at 99 (Restaurant / bar) which was in front of the enterance at the end of the row. Rolled up the windows, turned off the car, and started walking in to get some food. 5-10 steps from the car, the trooper pulls up with his lights on, and yells for me to get back in the vehicle.

He came up to the car, knocked on the window (my hands on the steering wheel) Since the windows were up and car off, he had me step out of the car to the back. He asked why I ran from him. I told him I didnt run from him. He then told me I was under arrest for speeding and failure to stop for police. While in the back of the car waiting, he asked again. (among all the other normal questions) I said it was a bad decision. What I thought was I wasnt running from him, wasnt sure if he was behind me (radar never went off) however I wasnt about to pull over to wait to see if he was going to pull me over either. However I guess thats what I should have done in his eyes. He said he didnt see me in the parking lot, and that a lady on the sidewalk pointed directly to me ( He was the next car around the corner apparently so she must have assumed) He had already passed the enterence at that point he said, and had to come across the next enterence. 

I was very polite to the trooper. He said many times that I was such a good guy, and I made a bad decision. I think he was new; he was shaking more than me when he cuffed me. No joke moving 1-2 inches. I think I scared him when he arrived with me walking in 99 (out of the car) Anyway, he was very nice, we talked all the way back to the trooper barriks about cars, and so forth. 

Anyway, my record is clean, this is my first offense. I cant believe I'm a "criminal" and I definitely do not want that on my record. The trooper said I should expect to pay alot of fines. I never failed to stop for the police, hell I was stopped and out of the car when he arrived. What should I say at court tomorrow? Obviously I want to leave there with a clean record. I was obviously speeding, however failure to stop for police? I'd really like that not on my record. 

Any comments are appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

I hope you enjoyed your stay at the Cheshire Barracks, I wonder if the arresting trooper happens to see this post. And no, that trooper is not new.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Well, if you had been stopped in MA, I'd tell you to request a "show cause" hearing where you and the trooper could present your accounts of the event and the clerk would decide whether or not to proceed on the criminal charge.

If you were speeding, admit to it...it is only a violation...and pay the fine.

By the way, prepare for a bunch of "smart-a$$ed" posts in response to your question...cops are a cynical and sarcastic group.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

[QUOTE

Any comments are appreciated.

Thanks[/QUOTE]

Slow down? If an independent witness points you out to the trooper arriving on scene, your driving obviously drew their attention too. Wonder why?? Man up, take responsibility for your mistakes and pay up. Although you'll pay hefty fines, your driving record will reflect charges and your insurance premiums will probably go up, you won't be labeled a "criminal" and you won't do jail time.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Yeah, failure to stop for a police officer in MA is punishable by a $100 fine.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

You should have offered the trooper some Yukon Gold wings from the 99' right BartA1?

Seriously, go to a "show cause" and tell the truth.....You were speeding. Anything to avoid getting a BOP.

8-[


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I love Ask A Cop...Just curious, Highvoltz how did you hear about his forum?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks guys 

Yeah I was definitely speeding, not contesting that in any way. 

SOT_II, I stop in now and then to read whats going on here. I work in the IT field, and always on auto forums and what not. I think I regestered back in 2004. New to this whole going to court thing, figured I'd stop in and see if there were any recommendations


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

It sounds like you already admitted to it to the Trooper. Now you're going to look like a liar in court. With no priors, you might get lucky.


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

Did you get an appetite when you saw the blues? My guess is: 
You passed the trooper head on. You were flying and he flipped on his blues. Instead of stopping you kept going because you had a good head start. You took the next side street you could and stopped at the next public place so you could get out of the car. You must have sped into the spot because it was even obvious to a bystander that you were trying to evade the police....... If, in fact, you were driving as you reguarly would (as you say), then why on earth was a pedestrian so sure you were the one he was after that they would point you out?


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

jasonbr said:


> Did you get an appetite when you saw the blues? My guess is:
> You passed the trooper head on. You were flying and he flipped on his blues. Instead of stopping you kept going because you had a good head start. You took the next side street you could and stopped at the next public place so you could get out of the car. You must have sped into the spot because it was even obvious to a bystander that you were trying to evade the police....... If, in fact, you were driving as you reguarly would (as you say), then why on earth was a pedestrian so sure you were the one he was after that they would point you out?


Good call...


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2006)

I love how you asshole cops just jump to conclusions. Guilty until proven innocent.


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

Unregistered said:


> I love how you asshole cops just jump to conclusions. Guilty until proven innocent.


2 Things --

1. Didn't your mother ever tell you that if you didn't have anything nice to say to keep your mouth shut.

2. There are always two (2) sides to every story. think about the last time you got pulled over. Were you totally honest with all your friends about it or did you BS it and say that it was a "BS call", "profiling", or some other excuse.

So, coming from this A$$HOLE who is NOT a cop yet, why don't you crawl back where you came from -- which is probably a prison cell.


----------



## BPD142 (May 22, 2002)

and if you dont have the balls to register, dont have the balls to open your filthy sewer....period. Its great how brave you are insulting police officers, but hide behind the "guest" title.


----------



## BPD142 (May 22, 2002)

and in my experiences there are always 3 sides to every story.......the 2 that you hear, and then the TRUTH!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Unregistered said:


> I love how you asshole cops just jump to conclusions. Guilty until proven innocent.


actually, it comes quite easy after years of dealing with people like you.

it's second nature for some of us.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2006)

jasonbr said:


> Did you get an appetite when you saw the blues? My guess is:
> You passed the trooper head on. You were flying and he flipped on his blues. Instead of stopping you kept going because you had a good head start. You took the next side street you could and stopped at the next public place so you could get out of the car. You must have sped into the spot because it was even obvious to a bystander that you were trying to evade the police....... If, in fact, you were driving as you reguarly would (as you say), then why on earth was a pedestrian so sure you were the one he was after that they would point you out?


Forgive me for going out on a limb hear but if I was minding my own business walking down the street and a cop pulled up next to me or was even acting like he was looking for some one I would probably point in the direction of the last car that went by regardless of speed or kind of car.

PS, Wolfman

Go fix some Saturns.


----------



## BPD142 (May 22, 2002)

I guess you wouldnt be minding your business then, would you. Another brave guest piping in.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2006)

1. I guess my mother didn't teach me that. Oh well.

2. The only time I have been pulled over, yes I was completely honest with the officer, as well as with my friends when I told them. What's that have to do with anything.

I find it funny that everyone here was so quick to jump on the guy. You don't know if he's telling the truth or not. He's innocent until proven guilty. Didn't they teach you that in the academy?



tazoez said:


> 2 Things --
> 
> 1. Didn't your mother ever tell you that if you didn't have anything nice to say to keep your mouth shut.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2006)

BPD142 said:


> and if you dont have the balls to register, dont have the balls to open your filthy sewer....period. Its great how brave you are insulting police officers, but hide behind the "guest" title.


I have no need to register. I was linked to this thread from another forum. Try again, pig.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Gil, why don't we make this website for real members only like we used to. Too many shitbirds are getting on here lately.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Unregistered said:


> You don't know if he's telling the truth or not. He's innocent until proven guilty. Didn't they teach you that in the academy?


 The "Presumption of Innocence" is a Court principal, not one of the Police or the general public for that matter. JURIES must assume the innocence of a Defendant. Cops DON'T. It would be rather silly for Police to go around arresting people they presume to be innocent. You watch too much TV and spew too many catchphrases you heard on Law & Order.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Probably just another ricer troll.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2006)

tazoez said:


> 2. There are always two (2) sides to every story. think about the last time you got pulled over. Were you totally honest with all your friends about it or did you BS it and say that it was a "BS call", "profiling", or some other excuse.


I have recieved 1 ticket. And I was 100% honest about it, I was going fast, it was one of the dumber things I've done. He threatened to arrest me for lying to him, twice, about the same thing when he asked if my parents knew where I was(this is when I was 17), after threatening me twice with arrests, he asked for my parents number, I gave it to him, he called they knew exactly where I was, he was stunned for a minute, he didn't get to arrest a 17 year old who had simply made a bad choice by speeding, so he could have his shits and giggles for that day.


----------



## badboys1517 (Jan 1, 2005)

Go away u fucking loser


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

Unregistered said:


> I have recieved 1 ticket. And I was 100% honest about it, I was going fast, it was one of the dumber things I've done. He threatened to arrest me for lying to him, twice, about the same thing when he asked if my parents knew where I was(this is when I was 17), after threatening me twice with arrests, he asked for my parents number, I gave it to him, he called they knew exactly where I was, he was stunned for a minute, he didn't get to arrest a 17 year old who had simply made a bad choice by speeding, so he could have his shits and giggles for that day.


So you must have been driving after midnight with a JOL.....which is arrestable even if your parents know where you are..sounds like a "Pig" gave you a break


----------



## BPD142 (May 22, 2002)

By the way, in the adcaedemy they teach us that all you shitheads are guilty until proven innocent.


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

Unregistered said:


> ... I was going fast, ...


Where you going towards, or leaving the *rest area*?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

[/quote] I find it funny that everyone here was so quick to jump on the guy. You don't know if he's telling the truth or not. He's innocent until proven guilty. Didn't they teach you that in the academy?[/quote]

Come to think of it, no. What they teach us in the academy is the law of averages.

Basically, if you are actually innocent "this time" you are merely paying for something else that you may have already gotten away with. It's an interesting theory that works quite well.


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

Actually MPD61 my favorite dinner from the 99 is called Gold Fever Wings, but thanks for thinking of me sweet cheeks. Anyway enjoy the Den Mommy and say hi to the travelocity gnome tonight when your sucking up that OT. 


Now as far as unregistered coming on here and running his mouth. I dont think anyone of us asked for your opinion, nor do we care what you think. When you have the balls to sign your name to your insults maybe we will trade insults with you. As far as kid who got arrested go to court be truthful and maybe you will get off the hook. but questioning the way the trooper handled himself isnt gonna help you.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Woody make sure all the windows are closed or the gnome will hear it. "Who's been walking under my bridge" It is I Billy Goat Woody!!!!! OOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHH BOYYY! What! Now!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2006)

no$.10 said:


> Where you going towards, or leaving the *rest area*?


Good God.


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

Unregistered said:


> I have recieved 1 ticket. And I was 100% honest about it, I was going fast, it was one of the dumber things I've done. He threatened to arrest me for lying to him, twice, about the same thing when he asked if my parents knew where I was(this is when I was 17), after threatening me twice with arrests, he asked for my parents number, I gave it to him, he called they knew exactly where I was, he was stunned for a minute, he didn't get to arrest a 17 year old who had simply made a bad choice by speeding, so he could have his shits and giggles for that day.


Interesting -- I was honest myself to the State Trooper about a month ago when I got pulled over and he let me go with a verbal. The interesting thing about all of this is that most Police officers will give you a break (keyword = most) if you are totally honest and polite to them (which you should be in the first place. if you see the blue lights behind you, then you did something to violate the law). SO, the obvious question would be -- what did he think you were lying about. Also, were you driving on a JOL after the latest time you were supposed to?


----------

